# NSNP file Number



## shrikant007 (Jul 17, 2014)

hello folk,

I need your help to understand one thing, I have sent my NSNP application courier to Nova scotia on 6 Aug 2014 , and its almost 3 month is over now but unfortunately I have not received any communication from Nova scotia Immigration office yet.
my Employer helped me to take one file number but I am unable to track my application through that number as it contain only 6 digit and I came to know through source that my application is still in pre screening process.

is it possible to please get your input to analyse my process.

your response will really appreciate...


thanks and regards 
Shrikant


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What source told you it was still in pre-screening?


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

shrikant007 said:


> hello folk,
> 
> I need your help to understand one thing, I have sent my NSNP application courier to Nova scotia on 6 Aug 2014 , and its almost 3 month is over now but unfortunately I have not received any communication from Nova scotia Immigration office yet.
> my Employer helped me to take one file number but I am unable to track my application through that number as it contain only 6 digit and I came to know through source that my application is still in pre screening process.
> ...


Wait till they contact you. Normallyy after finish preliminary eligibility they send email and transfer file to visa office.


----------



## shrikant007 (Jul 17, 2014)

colchar said:


> What source told you it was still in pre-screening?


one of immigration officers from NSNP immigration


----------



## shrikant007 (Jul 17, 2014)

adee said:


> Wait till they contact you. Normallyy after finish preliminary eligibility they send email and transfer file to visa office.


thanks for the response.

if you don't mind , is it possible to know that ideally how long does it take to get an reply.
its almost 3 month now and still I have not received any communication yet,


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shrikant007 said:


> one of immigration officers from NSNP immigration



If you were told that from an officer in that program you _have_ received communication from them.


----------



## shrikant007 (Jul 17, 2014)

I really appreciate for the reply,

I would wish to know that is there any certain time line like 3 month or 4 ,


----------



## brunabiagi (Nov 24, 2014)

shrikant007 said:


> I really appreciate for the reply,
> 
> I would wish to know that is there any certain time line like 3 month or 4 ,




I applied in August 1st and got a confirmation email last week (Nov, 21st). They are having lots of delays, many people from my company are still waiting. On the letter of confirmation saying that my application is on the "assessment phase", it's written it will still take up to 3 months or more to get an answer. 

They usually take from 2 to 3 months to nominate someone, but they are taking around 6 months now.


----------



## prems85 (Jul 28, 2013)

arey the accepting now ? what i see in their website it

"The Regional Labour Market Demand stream is now closed and will not be accepting any applications that are not received in the office and/or post-marked by end-of-day April 28, 2014."


----------



## brunabiagi (Nov 24, 2014)

prems85 said:


> arey the accepting now ? what i see in their website it
> 
> "The Regional Labour Market Demand stream is now closed and will not be accepting any applications that are not received in the office and/or post-marked by end-of-day April 28, 2014."




No, they are not accepting for the Regional Labour program, I am participating on the Skilled Worker Stream.


----------

